# Récupérer un fichier effacé sur iCloud



## jerome1989 (29 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai créé une présentation sur keynote que j'avais enregistré sur icloud.
Je l'ai malencontreusement effacé.
Je voulais savoir s'il était possible de récupérer un fichier effacé sur icloud.

N'hésitez pas à poser vos questions si vous avez besoin de détails
MERCI D'AVANCE ! ! ! ! !

PS: J'ai passé des heures sur cette présentation donc j'aimerai évité de tout recommencer


----------



## les_innommables66 (29 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai trouvé ça ici :

"OS X copie tous les éléments d'iCloud en local, pour vous permettre d'y accéder sans connexion. Pour les trouver, il faut se rendre dans la bibliothèque (menu "Aller" en appuyant sur la touche &#8997, puis ouvrir le dossier MobileDocuments. À l'intérieur, on trouve un dossier par application et dans chacun de ces dossiers, les documents stockés sur iCloud. "

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## jerome1989 (29 Octobre 2012)

les_innommables66 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai trouvé ça ici :
> 
> ...



Merci pour ta Nicolas, mais aucune trace de mon fichier dans l'emplacement que tu m'as indiqué


----------



## andr3 (30 Octobre 2012)

Le principe d'iCloud n'est pas de faire du backup mais de permettre la synchronisation de documents entre plusieurs appareils.

A partir du moment où l'utilisateur efface volontairement un fichier, la synchronisation fait en sorte que ce fichier est effacé partout.

Il faut donc associer iCloud avec une prise de backup régulière type Time Machine.


----------



## Almux (23 Septembre 2013)

Cet iCloud est probablement la seule chose qui ait réussi à me traumatiser chez Apple depuis plus de vingt ans d'usage!
Cette immonde saleté d'iCloud est un vampire qui s'approprie le Mac et l'iPhone, car les documents disparaissent VRAIMENT du support original quand on veut se débarrasser d'iCloud en éliminant son compte!
Je suis bon pour refaire TOTALEMENT mes calendriers.
C'est un scandale, rien de moins!!!
Je déconseille fortement l'usage de cette saleté!


----------



## r e m y (23 Septembre 2013)

jerome1989 a dit:


> Merci pour ta Nicolas, mais aucune trace de mon fichier dans l'emplacement que tu m'as indiqué



Quand tu supprimes un document d'iCloud, il est également supprimé de ce dossier /Mobile Documents

Si tu as une sauvegarde TimeMachine, laisse ce dossier Mobile Documents ouvert et "entre dans TimeMachine". En remontant le temps, tu devrais voir réapparaitre ce fichier qu'il te restera simplement à restaurer

Si tu n'as pas ce genre de sauvegarde, il va falloir trouver un soft de récupération de fichier effacé en espérant qu'il le retrouvera et pourra le récupérer


----------



## cedric35460 (21 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour,
J'ai télécharger des dossiers contenant des fichiers pdf, world, excel... sur iCloud j'utilise Yosemite et après j'ai fais un restauration complète de mon imac. j'ai décidé d'aller chercher mes dossiers téléchargé sur le nuage d'icloud et je me rend compte que le fichier n'y est plus ou plutôt ça c'est transformé en format Text édit. Avez déjà eu cette problématique? Qui peut m'aider?
Merci.


----------

